# Winter Safety Clothing



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

https://www.hivissupply.com

I've bought some stuff from these folks...seems to be pretty good stuff at a good price. Thought I'd share.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

It’s Ok. Just don’t have them Custom print your stuff. They sub it out and takes weeks longer. We had a bad batch of coats last year and terrible customer service.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks both of you


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

We have printed vests for our shovelers.. looks professional and they can be seen


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

iceyman said:


> We have printed vests for our shovelers.. looks professional and they can be seen


any photos ??


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmm when i get to shop later i can take a pic


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

We prefer these 2 companies when it comes to our winter workwear needs.

http://mammothworkwear.com

https://cozywinters.com


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I remember suggesting to Boss when they were asking for consumer input about new products that they should offer their promotional clothing lines in safety clothing instead of cheap t shirts and hats. Still think this is a great idea Boss, Western,Meyers, hiniker,...you’re welcome.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

iceyman said:


> We have printed vests for our shovelers.. looks professional and they can be seen


Did you buy the clothes and have them printed or do they do it all where you purchased them.


----------

